# To mute (sound)



## irishstu

Example sentence/context:
Press the "mute" button to "mute" the sound.

---------------------
This is of course not mute (mudo) in the traditional sense of the word. Any help appreciated.


----------



## ILT

Yo lo traduciría como callar, ya que entiendo que en el televisor se utiliza como verbo (mute the TV), y no como sustantivo.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## irishstu

Ha. OK, I understand. Just like "Callate!"

It sounds like "Shut the TV up" to me. I like that, LOL.

Any idea if you can say "The sound is muted"? 



"El sonido esta callado"?


----------



## ILT

A couple of options:

No hay sonido (there's no sound) --> more informal and more common too
El sonido fue silenciado (the sound was/has been silenced)

Let's see what our forero friends have to add.


----------



## irishstu

Thanks. I'll wait for more info then. Do you say the "Mute" button in Spanish? I'm thinking that it quite often says "Mute" on remote controls, etc, so perhaps the English term is used.

I can't call it "el botón Mudo", can I?


----------



## ILT

I've heard it as:

"El botón mute"
"El botón de silenciar"

I'm sure none of these expressions is grammatically correct, but they're in the everyday talk.

Good night


----------



## irishstu

thanks yet again


----------



## el_novato

If you want to read more about it:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7399&highlight=mute


----------



## irishstu

Ah. Great! Sorry, I did try a search, but couldn't find that.


----------



## Noemi22

Creo que podrías traducirlo como silenciar, si lo que buscas es un verbo.


----------



## donivan

Yo digo: "poné pausa". Aca en Argentina es lo que decimos. Espero ayude...


----------

